# Comment: Diabetes - the crisis



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

By Barbara Young (Chief Executive, Diabetes UK)

Diabetes is the health crisis the general public, the government and the health service should have at the top of their agenda.

The numbers are already alarming with 2.9 million people across the country diagnosed with the condition and an estimated 850,000 who have Type 2 diabetes but don't know. And the current crisis is only worsening. If the country's unhealthy lifestyle continues, the diabetes population, the vast majority of whom have Type 2 diabetes ? the form of the condition primarily linked to lifestyle ? will reach a staggering five million by 2025.

http://www.politics.co.uk/comment-analysis/2011/11/02/comment-diabetes-the-crisis


----------



## trophywench (Nov 2, 2011)

Aaaaaarghh! no mention of genetics, and the overwheming message is T2 = obesity/bad diet.

That is qualified later to say 80% of T2 but she doesn't say anything about the other 20%.

She says diabetes is progressive.  

(Always good for a laugh, that comment - What will mine progress to, Beri Beri? - and when will the progression start?)

She does say however that there is no such thing as mild diabetes or a touch of it - Hoorah for that.

Very mixed feelings about the whole statement really ........


----------

